# condensation build up in new



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i just bought a 200watt visa-therm for my 90gallon,it says it completely submersible and ive noticed some condensation build up in my heater

i dont think i mentioned this before but i was pretty much a ohmish(sp) i was using hang on heaters and finally just a week ago my pygos broke it so i bought a new one today and im completely new to this submerisble heater stuff :laugh:

will it just dry out??


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey first off are you near direct light in the same spot as the heater?
also how much inside the tank?


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

How hot do you have it set for your tank also?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ive got it set at 88 or something..its like the last setting

the only light that hits it is the aquarium light


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

88 is way too hot


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd take it back,.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That condensation inside of the heater doesn't sound very good , with the heater set at 88 what temperature does it get your tank to?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

88







P's need like 82*


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

88 degrees? That's too high.

I've gotten condensation inside one of my Ebo Jager heater. The thing that regulates the temp isn't working (the water is always 80 degrees), but I'm not sure if that's related to the condensation.

Your heater might be okay to use. I don't know.


----------

